# Unexpected pregnant cat! help!



## sophiemurray (Jul 17, 2012)

hello
i have recently returned from my honeymoon to discover that my 10 month old qeen is pregnant. she was gaining weight before we went away but i was so busy with everything that i hadnt really thought about it. I had been planning on getting her spayed the week after we returned so its just my luck! 
She looks quite far along in her pregnancy, and is growing daily now. when i place my hand upon her tummy i can feel the kittens moving. She has been spending alot of time in the shed too so i have created a little den in there for her with blankets, which she seems to like. i have also started putting food and water in there.
Does anyone know how soon i should be expecting the kittens to arrive and what i can do to help her when that happens. 
Also will my 2 other female cats be ok with her and her little ones?
Any advice would be wonderful. Please dont tell me that she souldnt have been outside without being spayed, i know this but her having kittens isnt a problem for me, so there is no point having a go at me for something i already know.
Thank you
Sophie


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You can feel kittens moving from about the 7th week of pregnancy so I would say she has two weeks at the most. I don't think that the shed is the most appropriate place for her to have kittens - she needs to be in a safe, indoor environment where she cannot get outside. She could give birth to these kittens anywhere out of doors.
She is very young to be having kittens 
I would advise that you keep your other female cats away from her until the kittens are at least a couple of weeks old.


----------



## sophiemurray (Jul 17, 2012)

hello
i have recently returned from my honeymoon to discover that my 10 month old queen is pregnant. she was gaining weight before we went away but i was so busy with everything that i hadnt really thought about it. I had been planning on getting her spayed the week after we returned so its just my luck!
She looks quite far along in her pregnancy, and is growing daily now. when i place my hand upon her tummy i can feel the kittens moving. She has been spending alot of time in the shed too so i have created a little den in there for her with blankets, which she seems to like. i have also started putting food and water in there.
Does anyone know how soon i should be expecting the kittens to arrive and what i can do to help her when that happens.
Also will my 2 other female cats be ok with her and her little ones?
Any advice would be wonderful.
Thank you
Sophie


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Apologies if I sound rude, but why on Earth was your cat outside when she wasn't spayed?

How old is she? If she hasn't been spayed yet I'm assuming she's young?

Is she out all the time or did she escape? If she escaped, when was it?

Keep her indoors at all times, do not let her go out to the shed. If she gives birth out there and has a problem, you will have no idea about it and she and the babies could die.

Keep your cats separate as much as possible, and make sure the pregnant cat and her kittens are shut away in a room. Make sure there's food, water and litter for mum.

Someone else more experienced with the birthing process will be able to help you there.

Finally, once she has given birth, make sure there's absolutely no way she can get outside, she will be fertile and it's not healthy for her to have two litters in quick succession. Do not let her outside until she has been spayed.


----------



## sophiemurray (Jul 17, 2012)

she was outside because we live in the middle of nowhere. i cant let her have the kittens in the house as i have 2 young children who would never leave her alone. 
when she goes into labor i intend to stay with her throughout, so if there is a problem i can call the vet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Replied on your other thread so I will merge the two together.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

sophiemurray said:


> *she was outside because we live in the middle of nowhere.* i cant let her have the kittens in the house as i have 2 young children who would never leave her alone.
> when she goes into labor i intend to stay with her throughout, so if there is a problem i can call the vet.


I'm sorry but that's just not a good enough reason. Entire Toms will roam in search of a female in heat, and there are plenty of entire strays around, in all areas.

I do feel you've been very irresponsible, however, she is pregnant now so it's a case of helping you with the pregnancy, birth and aftercare.

At 10 months she is far too young to be having kittens. If your children are bothering her, shut her in a room with food, water and litter. Lock the door if you have to. It'll do no harm to your girl and she will have peace and quiet to have her kittens.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

sophiemurray said:


> she was outside because we live in the middle of nowhere. i cant let her have the kittens in the house as i have 2 young children who would never leave her alone.
> when she goes into labor i intend to stay with her throughout, so if there is a problem i can call the vet.


Unbelievable! 

It doesn't matter where you live; *do not let unspayed cats out!!! *

as for not letting her in the house because you have children why is that an excuse! You need to make sure she is somkewhere safe in the house - buy a lock for the door if you have to.

You have failed your cat by letting her get pregnant so young so it is your responsibility to make sure her & her kittens are as comfortable & safe as possble & that is NOT in a shed.

She should not be going outside at all, not even when the kittens are born, & not before she has been spayed!!! Please take some responsibilty for this poor cat


----------



## sophiemurray (Jul 17, 2012)

i asked for advice not to be had a go at.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

sophiemurray said:


> i asked for advice not to be had a go at.


You got advice ...

- have her in the house
- buy a lock for the door to keep your kids out
- don't let her outside
- get her spayed
- keep the other cats away from her


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Please people give the op advice without being too harsh. The cats already pregnant now. Yes the shed isn't ideal.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

sophiemurray said:


> i asked for advice not to be had a go at.


Well here is some advice - find a good home for the cat asap with someone responsible who iswilling and able to care for her properly - you obviously are not up to the job.
Sadly there are far too many people like you about.


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

sophiemurray said:


> Please dont tell me that she souldnt have been outside without being spayed, i know this but her having kittens isnt a problem for me, so there is no point having a go at me for something i already know.
> Thank you
> Sophie


Her having kittens may not be a problem for you, but it may be for her being such a young mother.

Cleo has given you clear and concise advice which should help, but there have been several cases of irresponsible owners managing to allow their young cats to become pregnant on here recently hence the reason you may get some rather sharp comments.

You would be well advised to follow what advice you have been given and leave it at that for the moment. Please come back for further information from some of the very experienced owners and breeders on here when your girl is nearer her time.

Hope she has an easy birth.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Rights and wrongs of how this cat got pregnant aside, you really cannot allow her to give birth in the shed. I assume, if your children are too young to understand why she needs to be left alone they are not old enough to open a stairgate? You could put the mother and her birthing box in a spare room, en suite or even your bedroom and put the stairgate on the door to keep them out, being able to see from a safe distance may also quell their natural frustration at not being able to touch the kittens.

Whatever does happen, please take the advice offered on this thread. I know you feel very judged, but it comes from the right place - many of the people on here see first hand the disastrous consequences of not neutering cats and the effect it has on overflowing rescue services. Are your other cats neutered? Can you afford three feline ceasareans or worse?


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

sophiemurray said:


> her having kittens isnt a problem for me





sophiemurray said:


> i cant let her have the kittens in the house as i have 2 young children who would never leave her alone.


Hmmmm... Obviously having the kittens IS A PROBLEM!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Already agree with the advice given, you can't allow her to give birth in your shed like some sort of feral stray. She's your pet, she needs to be inside under your watchful eye incase anything goes wrong. 

Having kittens may be a delight for you but for her it may become to stressful and you have no idea what could go wrong. 

You should have considered spaying her before your honeymoon tbh. If she's going outside unspayed then it's clear what will happen.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

The kids would be in the shed before a pregnant kitty


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I'm sorry but that's just not a good enough reason. Entire Toms will roam in search of a female in heat, and there are plenty of entire strays around, in all areas.
> 
> I do feel you've been very irresponsible, however, she is pregnant now so it's a case of helping you with the pregnancy, birth and aftercare.
> 
> At 10 months she is far too young to be having kittens. If your children are bothering her, shut her in a room with food, water and litter. Lock the door if you have to. It'll do no harm to your girl and she will have peace and quiet to have her kittens.


What she said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You don't think there are male cats wandering in the middle of nowhere?
And can't you control your children to not bother the cat? It would be a good learning experience for them, in all sorts of ways, including self-discipline.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sophiemurray said:


> she was outside because we live in the middle of nowhere. i cant let her have the kittens in the house as i have 2 young children who would never leave her alone.
> when she goes into labor i intend to stay with her throughout, so if there is a problem i can call the vet.


Unbelievable Poor cat,young,pregnant and not welcome in the house with her kittens.She and her kittens will be at risk if they are left in a shed outside,for gods sake 
Take responsibility for a change and either set her up in a room where your children cant get to her or better still find someone who will give her the care she deserves.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Next time you get a kitten, whatever it's sex, plan on getting it neutered before it's 6 months old. And remember your cat can get pregnant again soon after giving birth if you continue to let her out.


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

I can guarantee you 100% that if you let your wee kitty give birth outdoors the tom that impregnated her or another tom WILL kill the kittens. They do this in order to bring the female into heat again. 

It would help if we had an idea how old your children are. If they are old enough you could make this a wonderful learning experience for them. Children that I thought that was disgraceful, personally, and if the wife wasn't going to tell him, she should not have told anyone else.can communicate are never to young to learn where kittens come from. You could let them feel her belly and explain that the kittens are very tiny and can not be touched once they are born without you being there as they can get hurt. If they are very young then you could put a baby gate on or make sure the queen and her babies are in a locked room. The females may also be a risk to the kittens but I would supervise contact between the kittens and females as soon as possible so they accept the kittens, when the kitties are around 10 days old. When I say supervised I mean sitting on the floor beside the kittens. Do this every day until you can leave them for short times if the girls are OK.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not sure OP will come back tbh. Clearly she was looking for a response similar to "Aaaaawww kittens :001_wub: Can't wait to see photos of the little dears!".

Aren't we all such a disappointment


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

hmm, I think OP knows she made a mistake. She said this clearly in her first post. 

Tbh, my oh wanted to let our kittens out without them being spayed . He thought they could not get pregnant until they are 1 year old. I think a lot of pet owners do not know enough about their pet but this does not make them bad people....just idiots 

She knows she made a mistake and wanted advice. Quite a few replies here did not offer advice but only attacked her, maybe one or two were even a little of the offensive side.

Even when she said she would let the cat have the kittens in the shed this was said because she does not know any better. She thought as the cat seems to have chosen the shed it was ok. 

I am not saying that what she did was right and I am not defending her, I am as shocked as anyone here about what happened. But is has happened now and we should try to help her resolve the problems as best as we can.

It's not what you say, but how you say it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry dont agree.If you know you've made a mistake and are genuinely looking for help,you dont say that your young ,pregnant cat cant have her kittens in the house,because the kids wont leave her alone.Anyone with a modicum of intelligence knows how vulnerable a cat and kittens will be left outside in a shed.Sometimes there is no other way to say what you think,other than to just come right out and say it.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> hmm, I think OP knows she made a mistake. She said this clearly in her first post.
> 
> Tbh, my oh wanted to let our kittens out without them being spayed . He thought they could not get pregnant until they are 1 year old. I think a lot of pet owners do not know enough about their pet but this does not make them bad people....just idiots
> 
> ...


I can see your point, but I don't think it excuses the issue at all. If you get a pet, surely you would read up about them, get info on them. To not to do that is irresponsible and I don't think a pet should be owned by people who cannot be bothered to read up on them.

Granted, I didn't know when cats could/should be spayed, and Molly was very much thrust upon me, but as soon as I went home with her, I spent the rest of the day reading various sites and borrowed cat books from the local library the following day to get all the necessary info.

Of course no one can know all the facts but the basics really are essential, and it's common sense to Google it if you don't know.

Granted some of the posts haven't been kind, but you would not have seen the amount of threads we get about 'accidental' litters. If there weren't accidental litters, the rescues wouldn't be as full as they are. Each kitten that's born from these matings take away the chance of a home to a cat in a rescue. No one is fighting for those cats because they aren't cute like kittens.

Explain to me then, in light of this, how you would feel if you were the rest of us, faced with 'accidental' litters when the rescues are overflowing.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

I completely agree with everyone who's sticking up for the cat here, and, OP, if you come back again, _please _do heed the advice you've been given. If you care about the cat at all, please do right by her now.

But for what it's worth, I do think everyone should bear in mind that most people will only listen to and take advice (even when it's the very best advice ever in the world) if it's given to them without any hostility, however justified or minimal that hostility is. (I know how hard it is to control your emotions in circumstances like this though...)

Only, for the benefit of the animal we care about and wish to help, we as responsible people should always make an effort to grit our teeth, take a breath, and word our posts in a way that won't put the person on the defensive, so that they can take in and accept the advice given, and use it for the good of the animal.

It feels the right thing to do to tell the person how stupid they are, because we hear so much of this all the time that our heads are just on the verge of exploding, but giving them a telling off won't do any good in the long run - They'll just log off and nothing will have been learned except don't ask for advice anymore for fear of criticism.

I'm glad there are so many people here who care.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If they are going to ignore advice/criticism just because they dont like the way it is given,then they are,IMO, not going to listen no matter how it is presented.Just because they log off and take no further part does not mean they are not reading and hopefully,if genuine,are taking on board what has been said.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The chances are very high that the cat will be fine BUT surely you realise you can't let her keep the kittens in the shed? Even if you are lucky enough that she actually chooses to have them in there (no guarantees at all of that if she has free access) she could move them at any time and almost certainly will - instinct will drive her to do it. And then you'll simply never find them and the best case scenario is that they will turn up weeks later, feral. 

Now if you are talking about a shed where you can actually shut her in securely, that's rather different, but in that case you will need to be aware of the temperature in there which could in theory get far too high IF we ever have a summer. Having the cat and kittens in a room in the house - or even in a kitten pen - would be a much better idea.

Liz


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

I am quite aware that my advice was blunt but I make no aplology for that. People like the OP are the very people responsible for the vast over population of cats in this country. It is down to them that there are so many cats in rescue, so many strays and so many feral cats.
Every problem has a cause - they are it.
I have come to the conclusion that unless people are told that what they are doing is unacceptable they will take it as condoning their actions.
People get it too easy - let you your cat get pregnant through apathy and irresponsibility then expect people to say oh dear never mind. 
Well I DO mind because it is the cats that suffer and other people that end up dealing with the results.
Unless society make it clear that certain things are unacceptable where is the incentive to change.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

I think what the op has done is done now and weather they like the advice or telling off they are getting really makes no difference. Hopefully the advice will stick in their heads and they will end up following it. I think it does not hurt them to feel bad for their actions we have all made mistakes in life and had to deal with the backlash. 

Also if a newbie or just a general browser of the forum who might be thinking of irresponsibly breeding or letting out their unsprayed cat reads this post it may make they stop and think. What would it be telling others if all the replies were "oh dear never mind here's my advice and good luck with the kittens don't forget the pictures".


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I can see your point, but I don't think it excuses the issue at all. If you get a pet, surely you would read up about them, get info on them. To not to do that is irresponsible and I don't think a pet should be owned by people who cannot be bothered to read up on them.


I absolutely agree with you here RM. And I wish more people would inform themselves BEFORE getting an animal. That's why I called the OP an idiot, because there is no doubt that this was caused through stupidity.



scatchy said:


> I have come to the conclusion that unless people are told that what they are doing is unacceptable they will take it as condoning their actions.
> People get it too easy - let you your cat get pregnant through apathy anhd irresponsibility then expect people to say oh dear never mind.


I agree with you here too and never wanted anyone to say oh dear never mind. I do think we should criticise but I just thought it was maybe a bit harsh sometimes.
We do want our criticism to be constructive, don't we?

I am saying this as I have been attacked on a different forum for not keeping my Ragdoll as a house cat. I felt like being bullied. It took me a long time to sign up to a forum again as I did not want to be attacked again.

All I wanted to achieve is that we do need to criticise when necessary but we don't want to look like nasty bullies, or do we?


----------



## AmeliaRose (Jun 28, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> I agree with you here too and never wanted anyone to say oh dear never mind. I do think we should criticise but I just thought it was maybe a bit harsh sometimes.
> We do want our criticism to be constructive, don't we?
> 
> I am saying this as I have been attacked on a different forum for not keeping my Ragdoll as a house cat. I felt like being bullied. It took me a long time to sign up to a forum again as I did not want to be attacked again.
> ...


Absolutley agree with this, reason why I haven't posted in this thread although tempted. Had mine removed recently due to "criticism" off a persistant relentless group of people. I class some of it as harrassment to be honest, in the way that the same people keep coming onto a thread you posted afterwards and do the same on that which results in another one of your threads getting deleted. Then post in other threads announcing what you wrongly did and on other users pages and give each other "rep" for doing it. I think people just like to feel a bit of authority to newbies, especially when they recieve "rep" for their "critisism" :confused1:

Anyway, "criticism" aside, I hope everything goes okay with your cat, hope you come back to the website aswell for more information, nothing you could do now your cat is already pregnant, agree that the shed isn't an ideal place but again, there's people out there who disagree with confiding your cat to a place it doesnt want to give birth. But I'd try your hardest to not let her give birth in your shed. I know I wouldn't like to give birth in a shed...


----------

